# MeteoJantar - Lisboa, 28 Abril, 20:30



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Olá,

Aproveitando uma vinda do Veterano a Lisboa, amanhã à noite (terça-feira) vai decorrer um Meteojantar na Portugália do Cais do Sodré em Lisboa, início marcado para as 20:30

Todos os interessados em comparecer por favor avisem aqui ou por MP.








*Google Maps:*
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...5996,-9.149927&spn=0.001942,0.004828&t=h&z=18


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Abr 2009 às 22:17)

boas

Fica aqui a minha confirmação   mas em relação ao horário, eu vou lá estar por volta das 21h, depois de tratar alguns assuntos pessoais aí também por Lisboa. 

abraços


----------



## Iceberg (27 Abr 2009 às 23:08)

Não podendo partcipar, desejo-vos a todos uma excelente jantarada, bem regada, melhor saboreada, e com uma ementa cavaqueira preferencialmente meteorológica!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

Adorava estar presente...mas a distância em semana de trabalho não o permite!

Bom jantar!!!

(uma almoçarada/jantarada aqui pelos algarves, à beira-mar, peixinho assado, no Verão, não era nada mal visto)


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2009 às 01:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Adorava estar presente...mas a distância em semana de trabalho não o permite!
> 
> Bom jantar!!!
> 
> (uma almoçarada/jantarada aqui pelos algarves, à beira-mar, peixinho assado, no Verão, não era nada mal visto)



idem, idem;  aspas ,aspas.
Gostaria imenso, mas compreenderão a minha ausência.
Mas oh Ecobcg: -essa de um almoço/jantar pelos Algarves , no Verão com peixinho,convenhamos que é uma boa ideia.Veremos. 
Entretanto, para vós ,que estais mais juntinhos,
votos de um cardápio completo,
quer para o palato,quer para o intelecto...


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2009 às 09:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Adorava estar presente...mas a distância em semana de trabalho não o permite!
> 
> Bom jantar!!!
> 
> (uma almoçarada/jantarada aqui pelos algarves, à beira-mar, peixinho assado, no Verão, não era nada mal visto)



  Aí bem perto, no Carvoeiro, o peixe até salta para o carvão! Não era mal visto, não senhor.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2009 às 09:47)

Cinco convivas confirmados até ao momento, mais dois quase confirmados. 

Quem quiser ir não se acanhe. Entre os inscritos já está gente de todas as idades. A ementa é boa. Além do bife ainda temos os anticiclones a murro assados na brasa, arroz malandro de cavados à portuguesa, nortadas pescadas no atlântico fritas com grão, assado lento no forno em temperatura ISO30, salada fria siberiana ou polar e ainda o gelado ISO zero blizzard da Serra. No final ainda haverá uma palestra sobre a forma de medir o CAPE e LI no fundo dum copo de imperial.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 09:54)

Teria todo o gosto em ir, embora, por motivos profissionais, tal me seja impossível, visto só sair às 23h...
Assim sendo, só me resta desejar-vos um excelente jantar e bom apetite!!


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

Vince disse:


> No final ainda haverá uma palestra sobre a forma de medir o CAPE e LI no fundo dum copo de imperial.



Por motivos distância/profissionais/pessoais (não riscar nenhum, pois todos interessam), não poderei estar presente! Tenho pena até porque me afiambrava a fazer a dissertação referida visto ter um Doutoramento na área (Tirado na Universidade de "Sagres").

Mas devo apenas dizer (maus caros pupilos ) Que o LI do referido copo tende sempre a ter valores surpreendentemente favoráveis, levando a forte instabilidade mais para o final da noite... Tenham cuidado com possíveis tempestades 

Agora a sério: Tenham um óptimo convívio rapaziada!


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 12:04)

é pena mas amanhã é outro dia de escola, na 5f tenho teste e hoje de tarde tambem, há que deitar ás 22.30, etc etc etc


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

Mais uma vez a distância não favorece muito. 

Mas, que tenham um excelente jantar, e sei que se vão divertir muito 


Grande ementa, *Vince*!


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2009 às 13:00)

Vince disse:


> No final ainda haverá uma palestra sobre a forma de medir o CAPE e LI no fundo dum copo de imperial.




Por motivos de "canto", só poderei ir ao vosso encontro mais tarde.

Ainda assim a tempo da última palestra que certamente me ajudará a recuperar a voz!


----------



## iceworld (28 Abr 2009 às 13:22)




----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2009 às 13:29)

nimboestrato disse:


> idem, idem;  aspas ,aspas.
> 
> Mas oh Ecobcg: -essa de um almoço/jantar pelos Algarves , no Verão com peixinho,convenhamos que é uma boa ideia.Veremos.
> ...





Veterano disse:


> Aí bem perto, no Carvoeiro, o peixe até salta para o carvão! Não era mal visto, não senhor.




Aqui no Sitio das Fontes, existe um Parque de Merendas, com grelhadores instalados, é só levar o peixe e o carvão!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

Apresento, desde já, a minha inscrição !


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Abr 2009 às 19:18)

Uma vez mais, vou perder um evento que até poderia participar, a fim de finalmente conhecer a malta da casa. Infelizmente amanhã tenho teste de manhãzinha e ainda por cima de matéria da pior, por isso é um pouco complicado.

Um bom jantar para todos os que vão, e que depois partilhem o convívio aqui com a malta.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Abr 2009 às 20:41)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Uma vez mais, vou perder um evento que até poderia participar, a fim de finalmente conhecer a malta da casa.



Olá Pedro
Pois ao contrário de ti, por motivos de serviço, mais uma vez perdi a oportunidade de conhecer a malta da casa. Já começo a ficar saturado de oportunidades falhadas! 
Mas também tenho andado muito desatento, porque só agora reparei no convite!


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2009 às 01:49)

Acabou agora a janta com prolongamento nas Docas. Foi uma noite bem passada onde oito convivas muito conversaram sobre meteorologia e não só. Obrigado a todos, em especial ao Veterano pela feliz ideia do jantar  O próximo encontro é a Rota dos Vales Glaciários na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Abr 2009 às 02:39)

boas

Mas que belo jantar, mais um belo encontro de membros,  desta vez à mesa.
Neste encontro, foi possível juntar o mais velho membro do fórum e o mais novo  
Obrigado a todos os presentes pela simpática e bem disposta companhia. 

Vá pessoal, quem não pode estar presente neste, pode sempre ir ao próximo, que se está a organizar para o início do mês de Junho, desta vez no centro do país.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2009 às 10:55)

Ele é encontros ao fim-de-semana, durante a semana, quer chova ou não.

Ontem apesar de não ter ido a tempo do jantar, ainda deu para passar um bom bocado na companhia do pessoal meteolouco.
Do mais novo ao mais velho, com várias idades pelo meio. Muito bom! 


E ficou já o entusiasmo do encontro na região centro.
*ajrebelo*, já ando a sonhar com um pão de forma.


----------



## mocha (29 Abr 2009 às 12:15)

Tiveram sorte de eu ser distraída e de não ter reparado neste post senão tinha ido


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

Deixo lista de referências para os que foram ao jantar sobre as situações que se falaram e que alguns não conheciam ou querem saber mais:


*Depressões extratropicais/ vendavais*


Depressão de Fevereiro 1941
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html

Depressão de Fevereiro 1966
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...empestades-historicas-em-portugal-1560-2.html

Depressão de Fevereiro 1969
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...es-historicas-em-portugal-1560.html#post56260

Dezembro de 1978
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...es-historicas-em-portugal-1560.html#post49223

Dezembro de 1981
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...es-historicas-em-portugal-1560.html#post49223

Fevereiro 1982
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-historicas-em-portugal-1560-2.html#post58429

Outubro 1987
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...es-historicas-em-portugal-1560.html#post56090



*Depressões convectivas/cheias rápidas*

Novembro de 1967 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento.../cheias-de-25-de-novembro-de-1967-a-1260.html

Novembro de 1997
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...losiva-de-5-6-de-novembro-de-1997-a-1151.html


*Tornados*

Tornado Castelo Branco Novembro 1954
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/tornados-em-portugal-780-9.html#post52550
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/tornados-em-portugal-780-8.html#post52529


Tornado de Aver-o-Mar 21 Abril 1999 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...rnado-de-aver-o-mar-21-abril-1999-a-2498.html

Tornados do Cabo Espichel  19 Abril 2008  (gravado pelo Saul/Meteoalerta)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...cabo-espichel-sesimbra-19-03-2008-a-2038.html

Tornado Distrito Santarém 9 Abril 2008
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-amiais-torres-novas-9-abril-2008-a-2108.html

Tornado Castelo de Vide 9 Abril 2008
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...nado-castelo-de-vide-9-abril-2008-a-2113.html

Tornadogenesis, as diferenças entre os supercelulares e os outros
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornadogenesis

As condições únicas para tornados de categorias superiores na Tornado Alley nos EUA
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/01/Tor_alley.jpg

*ZCIT*

A evolução da ZCIT ao longo do ano:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/zcit-zona-de-convergencia-inter-tropical-1086.html

E os efeitos dessa evolução em Angola:
http://people.cas.sc.edu/carbone/modules/mods4car/africa-itcz/index.html

A sua relação com os ciclones tropicais e as respectivas épocas ciclónicas:
http://www.newmediastudio.org/DataDiscovery/Hurr_ED_Center/Stages_of_Hurricane_Dev/ITCZ/ITCZ.html

*Reportagem SIC sobre o Meteopt e o Meteoalerta*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/reportagem-sic-2909-10.html#post111958


*PS:* Isto foram as conversas sérias, também houve muita brincadeira e disparate que não se pode pôr aqui


----------



## fsl (29 Abr 2009 às 23:31)

Foi um grande prazer ter participado neste Jantar. Foi muito agradável e interessante.
Espero que num próximo, na regiao de Lisboa, encontre mais  gente, que, como neste, abranja todas as idades...

fsl


----------



## Veterano (29 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Eventos como este geram o potencial convectivo para outros ainda mais intensos e relampejantes.

 Foi um salutar convívio, onde as idades se misturaram e o resultado foi o aprofundar dos laços que nos unem.

 P.S. Só não foi atribuído, talvez por distracção, o título do "seca-imperiais".


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2009 às 10:57)

Veterano disse:


> P.S. Só não foi atribuído, talvez por distracção, o título do "seca-imperiais".




Não sei quem foi  mas ao lado destas eram todos meninos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 11:19)

Foi, sem dúvida, um jantar repleto de muita conversa e bastante preenchido, onde tive o prazer de conhecer os membros *fsl*, o *Veterano* e um amigo que o acompanhou, possivelmente um futuro membro do fórum. 

A conversa desenrolava-se não só com os membros que já há muito conheço e com os quais mantenho um contacto frequente, mas também, e de forma bastante equivalente, com quem ainda não conhecia, o que é extraordinário.


----------

